# PX 4 storm compact



## dalandis64 (Feb 7, 2018)

Always looked at the Beretta saw one for 419 at a local GS and thought let's try it and really enjoying this pistol the trigger is way smoother then my FNS 9c, maybe with a little more range time it might be my EDC.


----------



## JohnPaulJones (Mar 25, 2018)

My daily carry --


----------



## JohnPaulJones (Mar 25, 2018)

Got Gray frame love it,


----------



## .32auto (Jan 20, 2018)

Love the control and feel but heavy for size


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Been packing one since 2010. Those who know, know.


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

I have one in .40 S&W. It's a nice pistol and an accurate shooter. My gripe with it is that it's a little too fat for comfortable CC for me. I have several other pistols that I carry much more frequently.


----------

